# 540i shudders at low speed?



## natotx (Aug 7, 2004)

All - 

My 2001 540ia has recently developed an interesting habit. At (driving) low speed/low RPM the motor feels like she is running a bit rough, feels like a shudder. When in park, and rev the motor, and she shudders as well. Goes completely away when at higher speed. Based upon this, I have ruled out the tranny/suspension/tires. Has anyone else experienced this, and what was the cause? I was thinking it was some bad gas, but new gas has had no effect... :dunno: 

tia


nate


----------



## bimrtech (Feb 22, 2005)

natotx said:


> All -
> 
> My 2001 540ia has recently developed an interesting habit. At (driving) low speed/low RPM the motor feels like she is running a bit rough, feels like a shudder. When in park, and rev the motor, and she shudders as well. Goes completely away when at higher speed. Based upon this, I have ruled out the tranny/suspension/tires. Has anyone else experienced this, and what was the cause? I was thinking it was some bad gas, but new gas has had no effect... :dunno:
> 
> ...


how many miles are on your car? it sounds like it might be a problem with the crankcase vent valve. the m62 engines are prone to vacuum leaks. best thing to do is to take it to the dealership and see what faults are stored in it.


----------



## natotx (Aug 7, 2004)

Just turned over 30K a couple days ago. Real high mileage  Have a service appt Thur. Will let you know. Thats for the advice/information, I appreciate it. :thumbup:



bimrtech said:


> how many miles are on your car? it sounds like it might be a problem with the crankcase vent valve. the m62 engines are prone to vacuum leaks. best thing to do is to take it to the dealership and see what faults are stored in it.


----------



## dagoo98 (Apr 23, 2004)

bimrtech said:


> how many miles are on your car? it sounds like it might be a problem with the crankcase vent valve. the m62 engines are prone to vacuum leaks. best thing to do is to take it to the dealership and see what faults are stored in it.


I had the same problem last winter, I changed exactly what is recommended in this post and it minimized the shudder but its still there slightly. Now it feels like a very slight vibration that can only be noticed if I'm looking for it. Under normal driving I don't even feel it anymore. I'm not sure what it is but its so slight now it doesn't really bother me. I would like to hear what they tell you is the problem with your car so maybe I could take that route also to see if I can get rid of the remaining vibration.


----------

